# Awww Isn't that Cute (aka The Death of KASR)



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So, after I'm notified about this little "mini-war" that KASR is waging on certain parts of the US I jump into a thread and proceed to make fun of his futile efforts to try and control the East Coast with his bombage. I let him know that the Left Coast will have none of his shenanigans........ so what does that bastage do???? He signs his own Death Certificate.... by sending me a bomb.



He includes all the Necessities of a bomb worthy of XXX: Alcohol, ****, Smokes, Coffee, and Candy  What more could you ask for??

He sent a bottle of Barefoot Merlot Wine, a DVD of Jenna and Friends hehehe, some very nice smokes (more smokes in box as well), 2 packages of good Coffee, and some Werther's Original Candy so I've got something to suck one while I'm.... well, he sent candy 


In all seriousness brother, THANK YOU so much, it is very appreciated and completely undeserved and unnecessary but I'll take it. You really have been on a bombin' rampage!


Now on to the sad news, because of the above listed events KASR will no longer be with us because of the retalitory package headed his way. I told him I could level him with one cigar and he didn't believe me. Please send your condolences to his wife as I'm sure she will miss him........ someone's got to bite her boobs.

XXX


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RIP KASR

He loved to laugh.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Using one of these???









Hurt the boy, he has too much time on his hands right now, and that only spells danger for those innocents out there that haven't been corrupted by his evil ways.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

That is one dead mo-fo. First the South Florida Crew and then "The XXX", that bastage has brought it on himself.

scottie


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

"Dead man walking"


Nice hit


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh chit! Kasr done went and messed with the BIG DAWG! Nice knowing ya bro.
Very nice hit on a very deserving brother. Enjoy them all bro. :r :w


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG KASR that little short bastage deserved that hit  


Hope you got your PO straightened out Dustin.



Enjoy brother


p.s Good steady pic too for you being on a ladder and all  



Shawn


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Now KASRs gonna find out what a real bombins like none of that east coaster :BS ...lol
ya picked the wrong fog to F*^% with .....kick his a$$ Dustin:bx


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

He must be buying cigars with his unemployment checks...Damn...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

burninator said:


> RIP KASR
> 
> He loved to laugh.


LOL, burninator.....

Dustin - enjoy man! Atleast I bought myself some time - your "entertainment" is 4-hrs long...but with proper care and maintanence, it should give you several more hours of viewing pleasure! LOL!!!!!! I wasn't sure which one to send you...it was either that one or....well....let's just leave it at: "I wasn't sure which one to send you" hehehehe....

NOTE for Skinsfan: I used your Sancho box you sent me - but that's not what's inside the box for XXX...didn't want you to think I dumped the smokes on someone else....I like those tastey buggers!

I"M STILL SWINGING DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

KASR said:


> LOL, burninator.....
> 
> Dustin - enjoy man! Atleast I bought myself some time - your "entertainment" is 4-hrs long...but with proper care and maintanence, it should give you several more hours of viewing pleasure! LOL!!!!!! I wasn't sure which one to send you...it was either that one or....well....let's just leave it at: "I wasn't sure which one to send you" hehehehe....
> 
> ...


Swing away my brother. Enjoy yourself. You're like one of those terminally ill patients in the movies where the guy knows he's only got 1 month to live so he goes out and lives it up. Go on my brother! Go have some fun and live it up because soon.... well, soon you'll just be a distant memory of some guy that liked tits in the Jungle 

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Death stalks us all my brother... but in your case he's going to hunt you down and play twister with your vital organs


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Swing away my brother. Enjoy yourself. You're like one of those terminally ill patients in the movies where the guy knows he's only got 1 month to live so he goes out and lives it up. Go on my brother! Go have some fun and live it up because soon.... well, soon you'll just be a distant memory of some guy that liked tits in the Jungle
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!!!! I thought all the guys here in the jungle liked tits....
> ...


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice hit! I guess KASR found a B&M that takes food stamps. 

PS. That Barefoot wine is excellent for the price.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

spooble said:


> Nice hit! I guess KASR found a B&M that takes food stamps.


Damn, that's sooo wrong dude.......I'm proud of ya!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> soon you'll just be a distant memory of some guy that liked tits in the Jungle


Not to be confused with....well every other guy in the Jungle.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

burninator said:


> Not to be confused with....well every other guy in the Jungle.


Yeah but every other guy in the Jungle doesn't have a picture of themselves biting boobs so he's special..... although we could make it a pre-requisite for all Avatars that you have to have a picture of yourself biting/licking/etc boobs. The exception would be our lady members... unless they're into that


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah but every other guy in the Jungle doesn't have a picture of themselves biting boobs so he's special..... although we could make it a pre-requisite for all Avatars that you have to have a picture of yourself biting/licking/etc boobs. The exception would be our lady members... unless they're into that


How come for some reason when I read your text, I feel like you mean "special" as in "short-bus special" dammit!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I"M STILL SWINGING DAMMIT!!!!
__________________
KASR™ - Resident Boobie-Biter!
"Holy crap!! Just look at the eyes....he's a madman. And those shorts.... pure insanity "

:hn not yet but you will be


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ouch !!

KASR is starting to bomb the big boys of the bard now. He better watch it.

Revenge is in the air !!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit again Kasr, you are taking the war into your own hands now.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice hit!!!!! KASR better hurry, he's running out of places to hide!!!:hn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit. KASR will be missed by all.:w


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Hehehe. now we have to find someone else who will send out crazy bombs once KASR is buried and forgotten.

Who will hold the torch from now on?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

FU$& around FU$& around - Pretty soon you won't be around

Nice hit KASR - I thought I felt something hit near here!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

AnimageCGF said:


> Hehehe. now we have to find someone else who will send out crazy bombs once KASR is buried and forgotten.
> 
> Who will hold the torch from now on?


Replicant seems to have caught the fever along with Khelf....hell, lately, it seems like the jungle is on FIRE!!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

KASR said:


> Replicant seems to have caught the fever along with Khelf....hell, lately, it seems like the jungle is on FIRE!!!!


I have neither the fortitude (not to mention the stockpile) or the boobie bitin' intensity to keep up with you, boyo, take yer lumps.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I have neither the fortitude (not to mention the stockpile) or the boobie bitin' intensity to keep up with you, boyo...


Well, I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe, Dustin, just maybe this KASR fella is heavily into S & M. Maybe he likes to be punished?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cquon said:


> Maybe, Dustin, just maybe this KASR fella is heavily into S & M. Maybe he likes to be punished?


Well I skipped punishment and went straight to annihilation!!!!

04610406720055018506 

Aaron, just so you know there is only *1* stick in the package that should interest you. I told you I could flatten you with 1 stick and you'll know it when you see it..... the other sticks in there are just some old shitty stuff I'm sure you wouldn't be interested in. And the other things I just threw in there to take up room in the box 

So enjoy your last few days in this realm bro, and send us a message from the other side letting us know if its really true about the whole "73 virgins for every man" thing.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Join us!!!
The day is coming.
Drawing near.
Waiting for Ron to return.
Plan to roll.

PM!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

One damn fine hit KASR....but


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well I skipped punishment and went straight to annihilation!!!!
> 
> 04610406720055018506
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you may be getting a once-in-a-lifetime slap, Aaron. Be ready for this one! I cant wait to see the carnage myself!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Hmmmmm . . . so let me get this straight - 

KASR is just sitting around the house one day when he gets this bright idea: "Damn, I can't find a building to jump off of - I know - I'll bomb Dustin!"

:r 

Hell I may not know much but I do know three things - 1) You don't step on Superman's cape - 2) You don't spit into the wind - 3) You don't bomb Dustin, not even in jest - :r 

Nice knowing ya KASR!


Ron


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RGD said:


> Hell I may not know much but I do know three things - 1) You don't step on Superman's cape - 2) You don't spit into the wind - 3) You don't bomb Dustin, not even in jest - :r


:tpd: 
Add don't pee into the wind to the list too ... like spitting, but wetter.

Nice knowing you, KASR.

~d.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> One damn fine hit KASR....but


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well I skipped punishment and went straight to annihilation!!!!
> 
> 04610406720055018506
> 
> ...


What the?!?! You didn't even wait a single day??? Damn....


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

poor east coast guys never learn :sl


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

spooble said:


> Nice hit! I guess KASR found a B&M that takes food stamps.
> 
> PS. That Barefoot wine is excellent for the price.


OOOOOOOOOOH! That is friggin' cold! Man this Okie needs to be buried!

ATL


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron, I think you fought a guy that you had no chance in beating, but at least you sent out the first shot.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I find it hilarious that he sent **** as part fo the bomb, why didnt i think of that?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

caskwith said:


> I find it hilarious that he sent **** as part fo the bomb, why didnt i think of that?


I have a Bachelor's in bomb making.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

caskwith said:


> I find it hilarious that he sent **** as part fo the bomb, why didnt i think of that?


**** should be a mandatory part of any bomb IMO. In a few of my past bombs I've sent **** amongst the smokes (only to friends that I knew wouldn't get in trouble for it LOL).



GabeDog said:


> poor east coast guys never learn


Too right my brother! Those East Coast MF'ers just don't know what they're up against when they come to the West Coast. *I'm* humbled whenever I take a trip to SoCal and bow to the knowledge of guys like Mo and Poker and CigarFlip, etc. Those guys know how to roll and they roll HARD!



TMoneY said:


>


I'm not really sure what this means but I like it :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> **** should be a mandatory part of any bomb IMO. In a few of my past bombs I've sent **** amongst the smokes (only to friends that I knew wouldn't get in trouble for it LOL).
> 
> Too right my brother! Those East Coast MF'ers just don't know what they're up against when they come to the West Coast. *I'm* humbled whenever I take a trip to SoCal and bow to the knowledge of guys like Mo and Poker and CigarFlip, etc. Those guys know how to roll and they roll HARD!
> 
> I'm not really sure what this means but I like it :r


So Cal......been there...done that.....no big deal


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice hit KASR! You will be hurting soon it looks like!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh I think he's hurtin' 

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49473


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice smackdown Dustin - :gn :gn


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit KASR. Dustin destroyed you I see.

CBF:w


----------

